# So you work in the service industry but don't tip - Part Deux



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Recently took the missus and chil-rens to eat at BJs restaurant. BJs is nothing fancy, but the food and service is solid. I noted that there were two tables of millenials around us. Table one is four guys. As they leave our server picks up the check and grimaces. Table two is four girls who have managed to throw in the word like on repetitive basis. They pay and leave. Again, our waiter picks up the bill folder and a few coins come flying out. 

When it comes time to pay, I ask if millenials tip. In a frank conversation he tells me that without exception they generally fail to tip anything. Nothing at all. I felt bad for this guy. Real bad. But I feel worse knowing that this is the new norm that is being created. 

It isn't just us getting screwed.

L


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Servers in ca get at least minimum wage. Evidently it's not like that in other states. The case for tipping gets weaker and weaker every day. People at mcdonalds want 15 bucks an hour for a job that was never meant to be a full time career. So let's say the wage is raised to 15 bucks an hour...are you still going to tip?

The answer has always been simple. Most things usually are. Raise the prices of the food and drink to cover a better wage. Most people are going to pay it either way.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Meet a jackass


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Ouch.

Another shining example of this jobless recovery.


----------



## Dennis cubas (Sep 6, 2014)

If uber will PAID enough,, you'll never need Any tip... with 1.10 cents a mile you're. Not making enough money here, you're losing money,time and you're using your car for nothing... go to LYFT. They are better company and paid More.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> View attachment 2998
> 
> Meet a jackass


I don't think that is true.

According to some here Travis is inserting the whole thing.


----------

